# Polizei, Bluttest



## Jokkerino (30. Juni 2011)

Seas dudes

folgende Geschichte, eben 2 Stunden vom Polizeipräsidium heimgelaufen, THC positiv blabla, einige werdens unter Umständen kennen.

Ohne lang um den heißen Brei herumzureden. Ich habe gepisst, war positiv. Im Revier selbst nochmal Bluttest machen lassen & dann 
erzählen sie mir der Scheiß würde mich 300€ kosten? Für den bluttest? Was? 500€ strafe+300€ Bluttest, teurer Spaß für einen Joint am Nachmittag.

Warum muss ich für den Schmand aufkommen? 

Erzählt mal von euren Kontrollen


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juni 2011)

Warum du für die Kosten aufkommen sollst? Machst du Witze? Wer solls denn sonst bezahlen? Der Steuerzahler oder wie?

300&#8364; sind noch viel zu wenig meiner Meinung nach.

Meine Kontrollen laufen immer so ab: "Haben sie getrunken oder Drogen konsumiert?" "Nein natürlich nicht" "Gute Weiterfahrt"


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2011)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Seas dudes
> 
> folgende Geschichte, eben 2 Stunden vom Polizeipräsidium heimgelaufen, THC positiv blabla, einige werdens unter Umständen kennen.
> 
> ...



Naja du musst bedenken dass Marihuana Besitz illegal ist, das dürfte dir ja hinlänglich bekannt sein.
Da du es konsumiert hast, dürftest du es auch besessen haben, genau genommen sind die Regelungen lückenhaft und ziemlich hirnlos. Aber dass du soviel blechen musst, überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Ich hab da privat auch schon strafrechtliche Erfahrungen machen dürfen, bin aber mit einer Anzeige und Verfahrenseinstellung davon gekommen, zudem ist es ewig her.

Ich würd dem Zeug an deiner Stelle abschwören, es ist wie Rauchen, nur ungefähr 3 mal so teuer und sowohl medizinisch, wie auch strafrechtlich bedenklich.
Erspar dir den Ärger, trink halt lieber ein Bier mehr wenn es hoch her gehen soll. ^^

Wenn man jung ist, will man halt viel ausprobieren, aber langfristig: Finger davon lassen.




Potpotom schrieb:


> Meine Kontrollen laufen immer so ab: "Haben sie getrunken oder Drogen konsumiert?" "Nein natürlich nicht" "Gute Weiterfahrt"



Der war gut


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2011)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Was? 500€ strafe+300€ Bluttest, teurer Spaß für einen Joint am Nachmittag.



Immerhin günstiger als wenn Du bekifft ein Kind totgefahren hättest.


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2011)

Und vorallem: Nimm doch das Bild aus deinem Profil, der Joint springt einem ja förmlich ins Gesicht... finde das wenig verantwortungsvoll.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Juni 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Immerhin günstiger als wenn Du bekifft ein Kind totgefahren hättest.



Danke für das lachen am Morgen 


Ich wollte mich weder über Moral, noch über was richtig, was falsch sei unterhalten  
Bin schon nicht zu hart brainafk das ich iwo schon weiss was ich tu. 

Zu wenig? Wofür? Die hatten mich doch schon positiv? 
Das ist es was ich nicht rall


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juni 2011)

Was genau hast du eigentlich getan das die dich überhaupt getestet haben?
Selbst Leute bei denen es klar ist das sie was konsumiert haben werden idR nicht bestraft - bis sie eben auffällig geworden sind.


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2011)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Danke für das lachen am Morgen



Witzig ist das aber nicht!



Jokkerino schrieb:


> Bin schon nicht zu hart brainafk das ich iwo schon weiss was ich tu.



Das wage ich aber zu bezweifeln, denn bekifft am Verkehr teilnehmen ist alles andere als verantwortungsbewusst.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was genau hast du eigentlich getan das die dich überhaupt getestet haben?
> Selbst Leute bei denen es klar ist das sie was konsumiert haben werden idR nicht bestraft - bis sie eben auffällig geworden sind.




 Ohne es zu wissen, ich vermute mal, dass der Besitz der Auslöser war. Wirst du kontrolliert und hast was dabei oder wirst positiv getestet, hast du ja schon das "Soll" erfüllt.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ohne es zu wissen, ich vermute mal, dass der Besitz der Auslöser war. Wirst du kontrolliert und hast was dabei oder wirst positiv getestet, hast du ja schon das "Soll" erfüllt.



Ja okay, aber dazu muss er ja was dabei haben weil afaik ist der Konsum in dem Sinne nicht strafbar. Also muss er was dabei gehabt haben oder er ist eben gefahren, hat randaliert oder sonst eine Straftat begangen. Naja wie auch immer, ganz schön dumm und ja, die Strafe ist so hoch, die verarschen dich nicht.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2011)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ohne lang um den heißen Brei herumzureden. Ich habe gepisst, war positiv. Im Revier selbst nochmal Bluttest machen lassen & dann
> erzählen sie mir der Scheiß würde mich 300€ kosten? Für den bluttest? Was? 500€ strafe+300€ Bluttest, teurer Spaß für einen Joint am Nachmittag.




hab damals auch mal gekifft,ABER ich bin wie auch unter alkoholeinfluss NIE selber noch gefahren...das ist schlichtweg dumm...
und nicht nur mit der strafe kannst du rechnen sondern auch mit mindestens 1 monat führerscheinentzug...hab hierzu mal ein lustigen link,der dich bestimmt noch beschäftigen wird
http://www.drherzog.de/rechtsanwalts-blog/2011/05/30/fuhrerschein-weg-nach-einem-cannabis-joint/


----------



## Kyrador (30. Juni 2011)

http://www.polizei-nrw.de/dueren/az/ABC/article/Blutprobenkosten.html

Wäre der Bluttest negativ ausgefallen, hätte der Staat die Kosten übernommen (falsche Anschuldigung). Durch den positiven Fall musstest du die Kosten übernehmen (hättest mal besser nicht gekifft).
Ist wie vor Gericht, der Verlierer zahlt die Zeche.


----------



## Dracun (30. Juni 2011)

Er hat doch gesagt gelaufen oder habe ich mich da verlesen? Und seit wann wird man von der Polente zum nem Pinkeltest und Bluttest geladen, wenn man läuft? Ich bin auch schon mehr als einmal breit wie Nachbars Lumpi nach Hause gelaufen und das an Bundesgrenzschutzpolenten und Streifenpolenten und da war nie wat. Gut ist jetzt auch schon paar Jahre her, aber das BTM kann sich doch nicht soweit geändert haben, das man wegen "Bekifften Laufen" angehalten wird. Wenn dem wirklich so ist, dann bitte auch die ganzen Alkis die durch die Stadt wanken zur Kontrolle bitten.
Und Konov Kiffen ist sogar in gewissen Maßen und bei bestimmten Krankheiten förderlich. Nur mal so am Rande, also ist deine Argumentation Kiffen sei gesundheitsschädlich falsch.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Gut ist jetzt auch schon paar Jahre her, aber das BTM kann sich doch nicht soweit geändert haben, das man wegen "Bekifften Laufen" angehalten wird. Wenn dem wirklich so ist, dann bitte auch die ganzen Alkis die durch die Stadt wanken zur Kontrolle bitten.


Auch zu fuß kann man gefährlich in den straßenverkehr eingreifen und sogar seinen führerschein verlieren.

@TE, das du trotz positiven urintest noch zum bluttest musstest ist aus einem einfachen grund notwendig: nur der bluttest zählt vor gericht. Da du schuldig bist hast du den mist auch zu zahlen. Das wäre ja noch schöner wenn ich für deine hirn wegkiffen zahlen sollte.


----------



## Dracun (30. Juni 2011)

Na ja also ich bin als "Breiter Lumpi" niemals gewankt und bin ganz normal durch die Gegend gelaufen. Also ich weiß ja nicht wie er durch die Gegend gelatscht ist, aber selbst als Besoffener der mehr schlecht als recht durch die Gegend fällt wirst du nicht angehalten und untersucht. Ich mein ich bin schon nach Hause gekrochen, weil es ein wenig feucht wurde und ich wurde auch dort nicht zu einem Test geladen. 
Ich verurteile Menschen die in einem Rauschzustand(Drogen oder Alkohol) mit einem Fahrrad bzw Auto fahren und dadurch das Leben anderer gefährden.
Mich würde halt interessieren, wieso der TE aufgefallen ist. Ist er gewankt, auf die Fahrbahn gestürzt? Randaliert glaube ich nicht, da man ja als Kiffer auf sowat eh kein Bock hat.


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn er zu sehr nach Weed gerochen hat, seine Augen rot waren? Klar packen die einen dann. Das  ist nix anderes wie wenn man nach Alkohol riecht oder einem Blut und Schaum aus der Nase läuft (extremer Vergleich, ich weiß)

Und bitte, auch wenn ich nix gegen das Kiffen ansich habe,und ich der Meinung bin dass es zB bei ADHS ein gutes Hilfsmittel ist, denk daran, dass es a) immernoch illegal in D-Land ist und b) in diesem Forum auch jüngeres Volk rumläuft, das man eigentlich davor schützen sollte. 

Also bitte nicht "die bösen Bullen kamen und jetzt muss ich zahlen" sondern "ich habe was getan was ich dem Gesetz nach nicht tun darf, also habe ich einen auf den Deckel bekommel"


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mich würde halt interessieren, wieso der TE aufgefallen ist. Ist er gewankt, auf die Fahrbahn gestürzt? Randaliert glaube ich nicht, da man ja als Kiffer auf sowat eh kein Bock hat.


Oder zwei pingelige Polizisten hatten nen schlechten tag, schließlich hat er am öffentlichen straßenverkehr teilgenommen (selbst aufm fußweg).


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Juni 2011)

Ich vermute mal er ist "heim gelaufen" da er nicht mehr fahren durfte?! Das Sie einen Fußgänger kontrollieren kommt schon häufiger vor, da ist allerdings nur der Besitz strafbar, ausser er ist wirklich so "hackendicht", das er von einer Seite zur nächsten wankt. Dann landet er aber aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach in der Ausnüchterungszelle und nicht vorm heimischen Computer...

Das man die Blutprobe gesondert zahlen muss ist mir allerdings auch neu. Ist ja so, als ob man plötzlich den Dienst der Polizeibeamten auch noch zahlen muss. Ist doch bei einer Blutprobe wegen eines Alkoholvergehens auch nicht so.

Die Strafe wird normalerweise vom Gericht verhängt und richtet sich hier nach deinem Einkommen. Und ja, den Führerschein hats Du vermutlich auch für einige Zeit nicht...
Aber das liegt im ermessen des Richters.


----------



## spawnofanger (30. Juni 2011)

Einfach aufhören... is es eh nich wert, hab ich vor 2 Jahren auch gemacht, is echt zu empfehlen.
Kostet viel zu viel, bekommst nur stress durch... hauptgesprächsthema von kumpels kiffen? nee lass ma 8 jahre waren genug.
Und was bringts... für den stress viel zu wenig^^

Und joa 300 klingt ok hab bei der mpu für einmal pissen 115 gezahlt + bluttest kommt schon hin so... selbst schuld halt.


----------



## RubenPlinius (30. Juni 2011)

ein urin test hat eine gewisse fehlerquote (ich nehm an es war ein schnelltest?)
ein sicheres resultat, das auch in letzter instanz halten würde, liefert da der bluttest
daher urin + bluttest
und 300€ ist noch recht günstig

ich muss aber zugeben, kiffer sind mir lieber als betrunkene - betrunkene töten täglich menschen!

aber grundsätzlich finde ich die strafen für dorgenmissbrauch aller art (inklusive alkohol) gehören ordentlich erhöht - zwar angemessen am verdienst des betroffenen, aber in einem maß, dass es wehtut


----------



## Silenzz (30. Juni 2011)

Du bist ein Idiot, a.) Urintest hättest du nicht zustimmen müssen und b.) Ohne Amtsarzt dürften sie dir eh kein Blut abnehmen 
Egal, geh mal ins XXX, da sind schon einige dabei die sich damit auskennen. Da wird dir bestimmt geholfen.

P.S. Die FSST wird sich demnächst bei dir melden, wenn dir was am Lappen liegt => Clean bleiben!


----------



## RubenPlinius (30. Juni 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Du bist ein Idiot, a.) Urintest hättest du nicht zustimmen müssen und b.) Ohne Amtsarzt dürften sie dir eh kein Blut abnehmen
> Egal, geh mal ins XXX, da sind schon einige dabei die sich damit auskennen. Da wird dir bestimmt geholfen.
> 
> P.S. Die FSST wird sich demnächst bei dir melden, wenn dir was am Lappen liegt => Clean bleiben!



wenn er einen urintest/schnelltest ablehnt, dann kann ihn die polizei auf verdacht aber trotzdem aufs revier mitnehmen meines wissens nach
und wahrscheinlich war eh ein amtsarzt dabei - solche anfängerfehler machen die sicher nicht


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juni 2011)

Diverse Beiträge entfernt.

Bitte bleibt zivilisiert und erspart uns sinnlose Kommentare. Ich glaube der TE ist durch den Test und die Geldbeträge schon gestraft genug.


----------



## Kaldreth (30. Juni 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> wenn er einen urintest/schnelltest ablehnt, dann kann ihn die polizei auf verdacht aber trotzdem aufs revier mitnehmen meines wissens nach
> und wahrscheinlich war eh ein amtsarzt dabei - solche anfängerfehler machen die sicher nicht



Ganz genauso ist es! Wenn er den Urintest ablehnt wird er direkt mit auf die Wache genommen und ihm wird natürlich von einem Arzt Blut abgenommen, was das ganze auch so teuer macht. schließlich muss ein Arzt mitten in der Nacht rauskommen....


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Juni 2011)

Sei froh, dass du nix von dem Zeug dabeihattest. Bei Gras ist alles verboten, was über den normalen Konsum hinausgeht, also auch Besitz und Weitergabe... da wäre es dann richtig teuer geworden. Also jammer hier nicht lange rum; wer bekifft ist, gehört in seine eigenen vier Wände und nicht in den Verkehr.


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und Konov Kiffen ist sogar in gewissen Maßen und bei bestimmten Krankheiten förderlich. Nur mal so am Rande, also ist deine Argumentation Kiffen sei gesundheitsschädlich falsch.



Na das ist aber auch eine träumerische Aussage.
Nur weil es Ärzte verschreiben, heißt das nicht, dass es auf Dauer förderlich für die Gesundheit ist, das Zeug zu konsumieren.

Gibt einen Haufen Arzneien die Leute nehmen müssen um z.B. Symptome zu lindern, und auch diese hinterlassen dauerhaft Nebenwirkungen.

Und die Inhaltsstoffe von Marihuana und deren Wirkung sind nicht 100%ig geklärt. 
Es wird gerne unterschlagen, dass der Konsum auch psychische Folgen haben kann, mal ganz abgesehen vom körperlichen Verfall auf lange Sicht hin. (mehrere Jahre +)
Also würde ich eher von schädlich als von gesund sprechen!


----------



## Dracun (30. Juni 2011)

@Ceiwyn
Das gehört auch ein Betrunkener, aber irgendwie muss man ja nach Hause kommen. Aber besoffen nach Hause laufen ist ja normal, weil das macht ja jeder und der Genuss dessen ist ja vom Gesetzgeber gestattet.
So kommen mir hier einige vor.
@Konov
Natürlich wenn man zu viel davon nimmt kann es schädlich sein. Aber ich habe noch nie was von einem Haschischtoten gehört, du etwa?
Ich habe viele Jahre gekifft und das nicht wenig, trotzdem bin ich ein gesunder Mensch(gut etwas Übergewicht, aber sonst kerngesund). Die psychischen Folgen treten in der Regel bei labilen Personen auf und bei Menschen die eine zu hohe Dosis konsumiert haben. Die gesundheitlichen Nebenwirkungen sind auch häufig durch die Beimengung von Tabak zurück zu führen. Dies kann verringert werden durch weniger Beimischung von Tabak als Brennmittel.
Des Weiteren sollte von einem Konsum abgesehen werden, wenn man gerade "schlecht drauf" ist, da der Rauschzustand die negativen Gefühle verstärken KÖNNTE.
Und körperlicher Verfall?? 
Schau dir mal die Rastafari an denen geht es gut. Ein reiner Kiffer, der keinen weiteren Nebenkosnum hat und dies auch in vernünftigen Mengen konsumiert hat keinen körperlichen Verfall. 
Wie gesagt habe viele Jahre gekifft(16.-23./24. Lebensjahr ergo 7-8 Jahre) und meinem Körper geht es gut. 
Ich habe mich in meiner Kifferzeit mit dem Thema sehr intensiv beschäftigt(Geschichte, Wirkung etc) und kann dir sagen das Kiffen weniger schädlich ist als saufen.


----------



## Kyrador (30. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das gehört auch ein Betrunkener, aber irgendwie muss man ja nach Hause kommen. Aber besoffen nach Hause laufen ist ja normal, weil das macht ja jeder und der Genuss dessen ist ja vom Gesetzgeber gestattet.
> So kommen mir hier einige vor.



Die Diskussion ist doch sowieso schon wieder völlig am Thema vorbei. Du hast die Fraktion, die im Konsum von Drogen (welcher Art auch immer) nichts verwerfliches findet und ihr Handeln immer irgendwie rechtfertigt und du hast die Fraktion, die das ganze missbilligt und mit Argumenten versucht zu untermauern.
Solange der Kiffer/Säufer/etc. keinen anderen in Mitleidenschaft zieht, soll er doch machen, was er will... mir völlig egal. Aber an dem Punkt, an dem er das Leben anderer in Gefahr bringt (was z.B. der Fall ist, wenn ein Betrunkener ALLEINE nach Hause geht -> kann Geschwindigkeit von Fahrzeugen nicht richtig einschätzen, läuft vors Auto und provoziert einen Unfall), ist er gefälligst aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen (bis die Gefahr für die anderen gebannt ist).


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das gehört auch ein Betrunkener, aber irgendwie muss man ja nach Hause kommen. Aber besoffen nach Hause laufen ist ja normal, weil das macht ja jeder und der Genuss dessen ist ja vom Gesetzgeber gestattet.
> So kommen mir hier einige vor.



Glaube, es ist immer subjektiv zu sehen, mal rennt man volltrunken durch die City und niemanden stört es und mal fährt man auf dem Fahrrad betrunken nach hause und wird angehalten, muss Tests machen und sogar Strafe zahlen.
Wenn man erwischt wird, kommts immer doppelt dicke.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> @Ceiwyn
> Das gehört auch ein Betrunkener, aber irgendwie muss man ja nach Hause kommen. Aber besoffen nach Hause laufen ist ja normal, weil das macht ja jeder und der Genuss dessen ist ja vom Gesetzgeber gestattet.



also ich glaube da liegt irgendwie ein mistverständnis vor...der te ist vom *präsidium aus *nach hause gelaufen....ist doch klar.die haben ihn im wagen kontrolliert und mit ins präsidium zur untersuchung mitgenommen.der wagen steht bestimmt immer noch da,wo sie ihn kontrolliert haben(udn die scheibe ist vor lauter parkverbotsknöllchen nicht mehr zu sehen

und einen betrunkenen/bekifften fussgänger der aufm heimweg ist,wird keiner kontrollieren,ausser er verursacht halt einen unfall

udn mir ist ein kiffer auch wesentlich lieber als ein besoffener,weil die werden oftmals ausfallend und aggressiv.sowas hab ich beim kiffer noch nie feststellen können...


----------



## Dracun (30. Juni 2011)

Okay Shadow, dann habe ich falsch gelesen bzw es nicht richtig registriert. Auto fahren unter Drogeneinfluss ist falsch und wird nicht toleriert. In der Hinsicht kann es ruhig noch etwas teurer sein. 
Ich habe echt gedacht der TE sei zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen und dann mit genommen worden. In der Hinsicht muss ich mich dann für meinen Fauxpas entschuldigen, aber trotzdem stehe ich zu dem was ich gesagt habe. Und ich hoffe der TE ist seinen Führerschein für eine lange Zeit los.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dies kann verringert werden durch weniger Beimischung von Tabak als Brennmittel.


Oder man nimmt gleich einen Vaporizer.


----------



## bartie (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo.^^

Ich verstehe nicht ganz wie man Alkohol gut heissen kann und weed verteufelt.

Ich darf mir am vorabend die Hucke vollsaufen und morgens wieder fahren,aber wenn ich was rauche kann man mich tagelang dafür rankriegen.
Ich selber hatte vor einem Jahr gelegentlich mal nen joint geraucht und bin anschliessend  auch nie Auto gefahren.
Aber der Lappen wurde mir entzogen obwohl ich 5 tage nichts geraucht hab...

War eine normale Kontrolle....pinkeln,Bluttest,mpu usw.
Aber es lässt sich ja ne menge steuergeld mit machen.^^
Begründung ist: Man ist psychisch nicht in der Lage am verkehr teilzunehmen(flashback)

Dann frage ich mich allerdings was bei den Hollandern zb. anders ist,die koennen sehrwohl 2 tage später am verkehr teilnehmen.^^
Das ist einfach Deutschland Pur...man denke an die Zensuren in Filmen/Spielen
Ich will Drogen nicht verharmlosen aber Alkohol ist auch eine Droge.


----------



## skyline930 (30. Juni 2011)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Für den bluttest? Was? 500€ strafe+300€ Bluttest, teurer Spaß für einen Joint am Nachmittag.
> 
> Warum muss ich für den Schmand aufkommen?



Bist du eigentlich noch immer high? Du fährst bekifft, wirst dabei erwischt, und dann pöbelst du rum das du zahlen musst? Wegen dir Pseudo-coolem-Kiffer muss ein Amtsarzt mitten in der Nacht Blut abnehemen, und dann beschwerst du dich?

Da sollte noch ne gute Strafe auf dich zukommen, und lange Fahrverbot. Hoffentlich 

Sorry, aber für sowas hab ich null Verständnis, und dann beschwert der sich ernsthaft noch das er zahlen muss, ich glaubs nich


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2011)

bartie schrieb:


> Aber der Lappen wurde mir entzogen obwohl ich 5 tage nichts geraucht hab...



Naja, THC als Inhaltsstoff von Gras ist noch Monatelang nach dem letzten Konsum im Blut bzw. im Urin nachweisbar. Insofern sind 5 Tage natürlich ein Pappenstiel. ^^


----------



## Lari (30. Juni 2011)

bartie schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich allerdings was bei den Hollandern zb. anders ist,die koennen sehrwohl 2 tage später am verkehr teilnehmen.^^
> Das ist einfach Deutschland Pur...man denke an die Zensuren in Filmen/Spielen
> Ich will Drogen nicht verharmlosen aber Alkohol ist auch eine Droge.



In Holland sind die Gesetze einfach anders.
Du wohnst in Deutschland, also hast du dich auch an die deutschen Gesetze zu halten. So einfach ist das.

Und das man nach einer durchzechten Nacht einfach so wieder Auto fahren darf ist auch Quatsch. Baut man einen Unfall und hat keine 0,0 Promille gibts schonmal Teilschuld, egal was kommt.
Wird man angehalten und hat sogar noch Restalkohol im Blut dann kommt man auch nicht so einfach davon.
Und beim Alkohol geht man von einem Abbau von 0,1 Promill/h aus. Ergo darf jemand, der richtig gezecht hat auch einen ganzen Tag kein Auto anrühren.
Beim Gras ists halt noch so, dass auch später Folgen auftreten können, deswegen eben diese Regelung.

Mir ists egal, wenn jemand was raucht, solang er es nicht direkt neben mir macht, in meinen vier Wänden oder als Teil meiner Gruppe wo es verboten ist.


----------



## bartie (30. Juni 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> In Holland sind die Gesetze einfach anders.
> Du wohnst in Deutschland, also hast du dich auch an die deutschen Gesetze zu halten. So einfach ist das.
> 
> Und das man nach einer durchzechten Nacht einfach so wieder Auto fahren darf ist auch Quatsch. Baut man einen Unfall und hat keine 0,0 Promille gibts schonmal Teilschuld, egal was kommt.
> ...




Wenn ich 1,5 promille hab kann ich nach ca 15 stunden wieder fahren.
Das ich mich in deutschland an die gesetze halten muss ist klar,aber wo ist der unterschied zwischen einem Holländer und einem Deutschen?
Da gehts doch nur ums geld fuer die staatskasse.


----------



## skyline930 (30. Juni 2011)

bartie schrieb:


> Wenn ich 1,5 promille hab kann ich nach ca 15 stunden wieder fahren.
> Das ich mich in deutschland an die gesetze halten muss ist klar,aber wo ist der unterschied zwischen einem Holländer und einem Deutschen?
> Da gehts doch nur ums geld fuer die staatskasse.



Der Unterschied ist das ein Holländer in Holland wohnt, und sich an holländische Gesetze halten muss, im Gegensatz zu einem Deutschen, der sich an deutsche Gesetzte zu halten hat.


----------



## bartie (30. Juni 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist das ein Holländer in Holland wohnt, und sich an holländische Gesetze halten muss, im Gegensatz zu einem Deutschen, der sich an deutsche Gesetzte zu halten hat.



...also nur weil ich in holland wohne habe ich psychisch nix an der Birne....hmmmm


----------



## Kalyptus (30. Juni 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Immerhin günstiger als wenn Du bekifft ein Kind totgefahren hättest.



Vollkommen richtige Aussage !!!!!! 
Meiner Meinung fehlt sogar noch ne 0 an Deiner Rechnung.



Übrigens da ich es oben gelesen habe, man kann auch als Fussgänger wenn man betrunken ist den Führerschein verlieren.


----------



## Lari (30. Juni 2011)

bartie schrieb:


> ...also nur weil ich in holland wohne habe ich psychisch nix an der Birne....hmmmm



Dir ist aber hoffentlich klar, dass du auch in Holland nicht bekifft Auto fahren darfst, oder?


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juni 2011)

Eh moment versteh ich das richtig, du baust scheiße und beschwerst dich jetzt das du verhältnismäßig wenig zahlen musst?


----------



## Lakor (30. Juni 2011)

bartie schrieb:


> Wenn ich 1,5 promille hab kann ich nach ca 15 stunden wieder fahren.
> Das ich mich in deutschland an die gesetze halten muss ist klar,aber wo ist der unterschied zwischen einem Holländer und einem Deutschen?
> Da gehts doch nur ums geld fuer die staatskasse.



Das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass man in Deutschland das Zeug nicht konsumieren darf, deswegen kann man auch keine Tests machen und keine Gesetze danach richten. Solang es keine Tests gibt in welcher Menge und in welchem Zeitraum es akzeptabel ist, wird es immer eine 0,0 Grenze geben. 

In Holland können sie diese Tests machen, da kann man die Gesetze danach richten, aber da wir keine Richtwerte haben (und uns von den Niederländern wohl auch keine holen) werden wir nie "fair angepasste" Gesetze haben.


----------



## bartie (30. Juni 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Dir ist aber hoffentlich klar, dass du auch in Holland nicht bekifft Auto fahren darfst, oder?



na klar

Aber nach 1-2 tagen kann ich das schon.
Bekifft oder besoffen Auto fahren ist das letzte,aber jemanden den lappen abzunehmen der vor  tagen gekifft hat ist nicht ok.


----------



## bartie (30. Juni 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass man in Deutschland das Zeug nicht konsumieren darf, deswegen kann man auch keine Tests machen und keine Gesetze danach richten. Solang es keine Tests gibt in welcher Menge und in welchem Zeitraum es akzeptabel ist, wird es immer eine 0,0 Grenze geben.
> 
> In Holland können sie diese Tests machen, da kann man die Gesetze danach richten, aber da wir keine Richtwerte haben (und uns von den Niederländern wohl auch keine holen) werden wir nie "fair angepasste" Gesetze haben.



Das ist mal ne anständige Aussage.^^


----------



## Kalyptus (30. Juni 2011)

bartie schrieb:


> na klar
> 
> Aber nach 1-2 tagen kann ich das schon.
> Bekifft oder besoffen Auto fahren ist das letzte,aber jemanden den lappen abzunehmen der vor  tagen gekifft hat ist nicht ok.




Den Satz erkläre mir noch mal nachdem er bekifft dein Kind / Frau / Freundin zusammengefahren hat.


----------



## bartie (30. Juni 2011)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Den Satz erkläre mir noch mal nachdem er bekifft dein Kind / Frau / Freundin zusammengefahren hat.



kann Er das nicht auch wenn er betrunken ist?


----------



## skyline930 (30. Juni 2011)

bartie schrieb:


> ...also nur weil ich in holland wohne habe ich psychisch nix an der Birne....hmmmm



Das habe ich bitte wo gesagt?


----------



## Kalyptus (30. Juni 2011)

bartie schrieb:


> kann Er das nicht auch wenn er betrunken ist?




Klar, aber es geht ja hier nicht um Alkohol. Auch nicht um Tabletten, sondern um BTM.


----------



## bartie (30. Juni 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Das habe ich bitte wo gesagt?



[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Zitater Unterschied ist das ein Holländer in Holland wohnt, und sich an holländische Gesetze halten muss, im Gegensatz zu einem Deutschen, der sich an deutsche Gesetzte zu halten hat.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mal abgesehen vom gesetz...sind nicht alle menschen gleich?
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh moment versteh ich das richtig, du baust scheiße und beschwerst dich jetzt das du verhältnismäßig wenig zahlen musst?



Damit wurde eigentlich schon alles gesagt.


----------



## bartie (30. Juni 2011)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Klar, aber es geht ja hier nicht um Alkohol. Auch nicht um Tabletten, sondern um BTM.



Das war auch nur ein vergleich.
Wer im suff/rausch fährt gehoert eingesperrt.


----------



## Lari (30. Juni 2011)

bartie schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mal abgesehen vom gesetz...sind nicht alle menschen gleich?[/font]



Jep, aber nicht alle länderspezifischen Gesetze. Weiß garnicht, was es da zu diskutieren gibt.
Ein Holländer auf der deutschen Autobahn mit Drogen im Blut kriegt genauso Ärger wie ein Deutscher.

In Deutschland darfst du solange nicht fahren, bis es aus dem Blut raus ist, in Holland gibts wohl einen Grenzwert.
Ist wie mit der Promillegrenze, die es mal gab oder sogar noch gibt. In anderen Ländern herrscht auch striktes Alkoholverbot.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juni 2011)

bartie schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom gesetz...sind nicht alle menschen gleich?


dann zieh doch nach holland wenn dir deren gesetze besser gefallen.


----------



## bartie (30. Juni 2011)

hat keinen sinn.^^


Da man eh nur angemacht wird ist es sinnlos was zu schreiben.^^

kiffen ist schlecht weil es schlecht ist und alkohol ist gut weil es dumm macht....


----------



## skyline930 (30. Juni 2011)

bartie schrieb:


> hat keinen sinn.^^
> 
> 
> Da man eh nur angemacht wird ist es sinnlos was zu schreiben.^^
> ...



Nein, andere gefährden weil man ein Vollidiot ist, und dann noch rumpöbeln das man Strafe zahlen muss ist schlecht.


----------



## bartie (30. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> dann zieh doch nach holland wenn dir deren gesetze besser gefallen.



Super Aussage.^^


----------



## bartie (30. Juni 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Nein, andere gefährden weil man ein Vollidiot ist, und dann noch rumpöbeln das man Strafe zahlen muss ist schlecht.



Auch noch beleidigen?


----------



## Lari (30. Juni 2011)

bartie schrieb:


> Auch noch beleidigen?



Och, man könnte mit solchen Leuten durchaus mehr machen als sie nur zu beleidigen.
Ein "Ich fahre bekifft Auto" T-Shirt anziehen und zur Haustür von jemandem schicken, der durch sowas Angehörige verloren hat ^_^

Ich bin für einen /close des Threads. Da kommt eh nichts bei rum.


----------



## bartie (30. Juni 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Och, man könnte mit solchen Leuten durchaus mehr machen als sie nur zu beleidigen.
> Ein "Ich fahre bekifft Auto" T-Shirt anziehen und zur Haustür von jemandem schicken, der durch sowas Angehörige verloren hat ^_^
> 
> Ich bin für einen /close des Threads. Da kommt eh nichts bei rum.



Da hast recht...ich gehe erstmal einen saufen.


----------



## Lari (30. Juni 2011)

bartie schrieb:


> Da hast recht...ich gehe erstmal einen saufen.



Aber denk dran, nicht ins Auto steigen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juni 2011)

bartie schrieb:


> Super Aussage.^^


Das war mein voller ernst, wenn du die gültigen Gesetze in dem Land in dem du wohnst als sehr störend empfindest, bleibt dir nur wegziehen oder im Fall Deutschland, am demokratischen System teilnehmen und einen Vorschlag zur Gesetzesänderung einreichen.
Aber rumzuzicken, bäh die dürfen was was ich nich darf, das ist unfair, bringt garnix.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (30. Juni 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Och, man könnte mit solchen Leuten durchaus mehr machen als sie nur zu beleidigen.
> Ein "Ich fahre bekifft Auto" T-Shirt anziehen und zur Haustür von jemandem schicken, der durch sowas Angehörige verloren hat ^_^
> 
> Ich bin für einen /close des Threads. Da kommt eh nichts bei rum.



Ich will aber was Beitragen Da gibt es 2 witzige Geschichten bei mir...

Die 1. fand in München statt. Ich bin da also aus der Schweiz nach München gefahren und hatte *hust*was-zu-rauchen*hust*dabei.
Ich bin da Abends also an's gewünschte Konzert gefahren (Terror im Backstage). Ich hatte da n witzigen Tag vor dem Konzert in München (wunderschöne Stadt btw) und nen Abend von dem ich nicht mehr ganz alles weis, ausser das  die Konzerte geil waren und ich mitten in der Nacht noch ein Motel gesucht habe.
Am nächsten Morgen wollte ich wieder nach Hause fahren mit dem Zug und musste am B'hof noch ne halbe Stunde warten. Ich setz mich also in den Warteraum und werde natürlich von der Grenzwache die dort rumgammelt aufgeschnappt weil ich noch einen kleinen Rest über hatte der noch in der Hosentasche war.

Die Münchner Polizei am B'hof ist die geilste Wache der ganzen Welt!! Ihr müsst da mal hin gehen, so das sie euch nicht böse sind und euch wegen eurer Dummheit noch lustig finden. Ich möchte nicht ins Detail gehen: Ein anderer Mann wurde ebenfalls mit mir zusammen abgeführt und hat in gebückter Haltung Bekanntschaft mit einem Gummihandschuh gemacht.

Passiert ist glücklicherweise nichts. Die Menge war zu gering und der Aufwand zu gross für die Behörden, dass an die Schweizer Behörden weiter zu leiten. (Zum Glück, der Besitz wäre nicht so schlimm gewesen. Jedoch das Einführen von illegalen Substanzen oO )


Die 2. Geschichte soll euch vor Zürich in der Schweiz warnen 
Lasst euch da nicht erwischen! Tut es einfach nicht. Die Polizei ist ungehobelt, führt Körperkontrollen auf offener Strasse durch und unterstellt dir Dinge, nur auf Grund deines Äusseren. 
Dazu kommt, dass die Strafen in Zürich höher sind als in anderen Städten in der Schweiz, du von der Polizei verar...t wirst usw.
Es lohnt sich einfach nicht.

&#8364;: Ich hab da noch eine Frage an den TE:
Was ist passiert, bevor du von der Polizei heim gelaufen bist? Wie, wo, warum haben sie Dich überhaupt mitgenommen??


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juni 2011)

Ja ich wollte das mit der geringfügigen Menge nicht anmerken aber bis zu einer bestimmten Menge lohnt sich keine Anzeige und ihr kommt mit einer kleinen Geldstrafe davon.. naja und den Stoff seid ihr natürlich los


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2011)

bartie schrieb:


> Da hast recht...ich gehe erstmal einen saufen.



Mittags um halb 2, an einem Werktag. Wow.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (30. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja ich wollte das mit der geringfügigen Menge nicht anmerken aber bis zu einer bestimmten Menge lohnt sich keine Anzeige und ihr kommt mit einer kleinen Geldstrafe davon.. naja und den Stoff seid ihr natürlich los



Ist natürlich klar. Aber die meisten Leute machen es einfach falsch und sind selber Schuld, dass sie erwischt werden! Für einige ist die Strafe sogar noch zu niedrig! Wer im ÖV mit seinem eigenen Fahrzeug unter dem Einfluss von irgendwas fährt sollte Grundsätzlich Härter bestraft werden! Da bin ich für eine absolute Null-Toleranz gegenüber gar nichts! Aber bei mir zu Hause in der Stube wird das keinen Menschen stören und in der Öffentlichkeit rauch ich so extrem selten, das es hoffentlich ebenfalls niemanden stört


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn er Abiturient ist.. ^^


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2011)

Einsehbarer Inhalt des Threads (inkl. Postings - nicht (nur) bezogen auf den TE): Verherrlichung des Konsums von Drogen und Beleidigungen.

Thread zu.


----------

